# how should I take my GH ?



## GEZA (Mar 20, 2012)

[FONT=&#23435]I really can't make a choice between

1 - 2.5 iu breakfast + 2.5 iu afternoon/preWO with slin
2 - 5iu breakfast or on training days preWO with slin
3 - 10iu only preWO with slin

My goal is mass [/FONT]


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 20, 2012)

5iu's am.. 5iu's post workout.  That's how I would run it.


----------



## indrox1 (Mar 20, 2012)

Pittsburgh63 said:


> 5iu's am.. 5iu's post workout.  That's how I would run it.



Hey Pitt what if youre cutting?


----------



## Grozny (Mar 21, 2012)

I would always say that for a new starter to GH using an amount no less than 5iu's ed is needed for a time period no less than 3 months i and many others have had good results from this method. Now if you are expecting massive muscle gains or dramatic fat loss from GH at this dose then you will be dissapointed.


----------



## SwoleZilla (Mar 21, 2012)

Grozny said:


> I would always say that for a new starter to GH using an amount no less than 5iu's ed is needed for a time period no less than 3 months i and many others have had good results from this method. Now if you are expecting massive muscle gains or dramatic fat loss from GH at this dose then you will be dissapointed.



damn really? ive been runnin 4 ius for about 4 months and liking it. is there a reason 5 ius will be better?


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 21, 2012)

Yup 5 i/u a.m. when cortisol levels are high and post workout 10 minutes later after mgf levels have peaked and returned so you wont blunt mgf release.Also take slin pre workout so you get the glycogen and micronutrients shuttling.I love slin pre the pumps are great.


----------



## aminoman74 (Mar 21, 2012)

You ever try 3x10 for a bulker with gh.its another great way to add mass.Take 10 i/u post workout 3x a week.Iv done it and like it as well.Only need to take it for 12 weeks then you get off or go back to a regular cycle of gh.


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 21, 2012)

indrox1 said:


> Hey Pitt what if youre cutting?



Yeah brother.. even if cutting.  I'd hit morning and pwo.  That 5ius first thing in the morning will be perfect for cutting fat.  Pair it with some fasted cardio for some killer results.


----------

